# Démonter un Imac (G3)



## Balooo (16 Mai 2002)

Je me suis rendu compte dernièrement que mon iMac fumait autant que moi. Il est placer dans un endroit ou l'air ne circule pas très bien (encastrer).  Je me suis rendu compte dernièrement qu'il avait changer de couleur, surtout là par où on le transporte (plastique transparent).  Je l'ai déjà ouvert une fois pour changer le DD et pour ça je n'ai pas eu de problème.  Je voudrais démonter le dessus au complet pour pouvoir la nettoyer.

Est-ce que quelqu'un l'a déjà fait, et si oui est-ce que c'est compliquer.

Lorsque j'ai changer le DD j'avais trouver les plans sur le site de MacFix pour démonter le dessous , mais je n'ai rien trouver pour démonter le reste de l'iMac.

si quelqu'un a une idée sa m'aiderais beaucoup.   Merci !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Mai 2002)

Je suppose qu'il doit falloir enlever la carte mère, mais il y a de fils qui pendent partout je suppose, moi, je ne m'y risquerais pas...


----------



## Ludopac (18 Mai 2002)

Je ne crois pas qu'il faille enlever la carte mère ...
J'en ai démonté déjà 2 / 3 pour changer Disque dur et overclock ...

Une fois que tu as enlevé le haut, tu peux dévisser et retirer la coque du dessus ...

PS : Je parle pour les iMac &gt; 350 Mhz. Pour les plus anciens, je ne pourrais dire, je n'en ai pas encore démonté ...


----------



## Balooo (18 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ludopac:
*Je ne crois pas qu'il faille enlever la carte mère ...
J'en ai démonté déjà 2 / 3 pour changer Disque dur et overclock ...

Une fois que tu as enlevé le haut, tu peux dévisser et retirer la coque du dessus ...

PS : Je parle pour les iMac &gt; 350 Mhz. Pour les plus anciens, je ne pourrais dire, je n'en ai pas encore démonté ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'ai moi aussi, déjà changer mon DD.
Basculer l'iMac sur l'écran et ensuite enlever le fond est relativement facile, mais une fois le fond de l'iMac et le grillage métalique enlevé, il y a des vis qui retienne la coque (Bleue dans mon cas), mais il y en a d'autre a l'intérieur qui ne sont pas accèssible.  Le seul moyen que j'ai vu serait d'enlever la poigné du dessus ' MAIS COMMENT. J'ai passer environ deux heures a étudier tout ça et en fin de compte je ne me suis pas risquer de peur de faire un gaff.  Si quelqu'un sait ou il y aurait un plan (sur le veb) pour le démonter au complet (pas juste la base) sa m'arrangerait pas mal.   

Merci !!


----------



## salamèche (20 Mai 2002)

sur mon 233 j'ai déjà démonté la carte mère plusieurs fois. gare aux vis et bonjour le remontage. C'est très faisable mais pas très pratique: il y a toujours un branchement qui se fait mal.


----------

